# Repurposing Fermtroller as Brewpi



## gwb (13/3/15)

Hello to all. Came across the Brewpi setup in my readings recently and thought it looked like an interesting toy. I already have a RaspberryPi sitting in a corner unloved as well as a working Fermtroller box (also unloved and out of work)based on the brewtroller board v3.3.
I was thinking that it shouldn't be too hard to get the Brewpi arduino code to work on the brewtroller Sanguino based board. Haven't really looked into this too far as yet, but was just wondering if anybody else had had similar thoughts? 

But then it might be easier to just buy the arduino board and follow a well trodden path, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Dunkelbrau (15/3/15)

The arduino is pretty cheap so I'd just go that route.

The dual relay boards are also pretty cheap!


----------



## srm (15/3/15)

Although the BrewPi code is readily available, I doubt that reworking the code is either a cost or time effective option considering the under $5 cost of an Arduino Uno R3.


----------



## glenos (15/3/15)

I run my ferment fridge direct off a Rasp Pi with a relay board, no arduino.

Happy to share my code.


----------



## djar007 (15/3/15)

It's the brew pi shield that you need. And an Arduino. Raspberry pi just allows you better logging and WiFi etc.

Edit. Or your own relay control as above.


----------



## gwb (17/3/15)

Thanks for your interest and replies. I've ordered an Arduino Uno. Meanwhile I've installed Atmel Studio, downloaded the Sanguino plugin, configured the brewpi arduino firmware (removed the encoder and display from the build) and managed to build the system. Next step is to try and upload to the brewtroller board. I shall report back here with any progress. Thanks again for dropping by.


----------



## gwb (27/3/15)

Still progressing this little project.
RaspberryPi is loaded with brewpi now. Tried to upload the new firmware to the brewtroller using the brewpi scripts but that was a no go. In the end after a bit more reading and learning I installed the arduino IDE on the raspberry and uploaded the file manually with avrdude. Had to use 38400 baud and set the controller to arduino before it would work... just like a bought one. Well nearly.

So now I have brewpi running on the brewtroller but without support for the display and encoder. Also, the brewpi web interface detects a number of digital devices but doesn't see the temperature sensors. Will probably have to dig a little deeper to work that one out, but I'm now confident I can make it work as it should and so swap between fermtroller and brewpi as I need / want.

Funnily enough, just when I'd reached this point, in fact the very day, the arduino uno arrived in the post. Should be a comparatively simple job to get that toy up and running, but what am I going to do with two of them? Will just have to get another fridge and fermenter and brew more beer.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/3/15)

temp sensors for brewpi run off A4 pin, can't remember brewtrollers onewire.


----------



## gwb (25/4/15)

Thanks for the tip MastersBrewery.

Had a quick look at fermtroller and it seems to use pin5. Did a quick change and rebuild, but no data coming back. Will have to dig a bit deeper. I'm a bit time poor at the moment... hence the slow/late reply but I'll keep on with this. Also have everything I need for the real Brewpi so I'll put that together first I think. 

Thanks again.


----------

